# Trim Color



## Jawbreaker (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello All

Newbie here with some questions related to trim. Quick background is that I live in Northern California and my 1,500 sq. ft. home was built in 2004. The house' trim is semi-gloss I think and the color is Morrison White (Morrison is the home builder and Kelley Moore is the paint brand) and it has a slight yellow to it when compared to the cooler whites. 

I recently added window sills to the home made of MDF. My home-improvement buddy suggested I use and oil-based paint for added protection so I painted them gloss white using Rustoleum oil-based paint. I like the way they look and how easy they are to clean.

I am now adding 5 1/4" crown moulding throughout the house. I decided to go with the that size because I have 9 ft. ceilings in case any of you are wondering. Anyway I was going to paint the crown moulding the same gloss white as the sills but now I am having second thoughts. 

I prefer things normally quite uniform so my guess is if I paint the crown gloss white I will probably want to paint the rest of the houses trim gloss white. Should the crown be gloss or semi-gloss? And then should I paint the rest of the trim the same? And does it include the closet doors? Any help or suggestions you have are appreciated thank you in advance.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I suspect if the existing trim has a yellow tint to it, it will look as though it had yellowed through age if you put bright white trim up around it. You might want to borrow a "whites" color fan deck from the paint store to see if you can match the existing trim (unless you hate it) or find some compromise in between.

You can use either semi or high gloss for the crown. I would use a latex/100 percent acrylic though. I am not sure why it was recommended that you use oil on the sills and frankly did not know you still could in California. Nothing wrong with the idea but oil will yellow and chalk over time by nature.

If you have an MAB (Sherwin Williams) store near, they make a great high gloss latex/acrylic you can even tint a bit. Most high gloss latex finishes are going to be factory mixes that you cannot tint. I seem to remember seeing a white polycrylic too but am not sure. You have to work fast with that stuff though. 

I have not had Kelly Moore stores near me since I lived in N California so do not know what they stock or can order. Ask though if that is where you will be shopping. 

When using latex/acrylic glossier finishes, buy and add Floetrol per instructions on the bottle. It is not expensive but will reduce brush marks to the point it will look like you used oil based finish. And of course, invest in a quality trim brush. I like Purdy or Wooster 2.5 or 3" angled sash brushes for trim. Retail $15-20 but if you take care of them will last a long time.


----------



## william duffer (Feb 10, 2010)

*A suggestion*

I paint all my trim to match, well except in some cases i might stain a window trim, more for aesthetics than anything. I say go for broke and paint it all the same white gloss. Doors, trim, and crown, a nice new coat of paint looks great, don't forget to do your sanding.


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 11, 2010)

*Thank you*

I decided to tone down my original ultra white trim color to a swiss coffee white. I will be doing all the trim in semi-gloss 100% latex. Thank you again for the suggestions. I will post a few pictures when I am done.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*trim*

I would do all the trim the same color. Perhaps leave the doors until last, but eventually change them too.


----------

